# Lubrication Problem removing cam barrell E61



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Want to lubricate the cam, pins etc. Following the video below I cannot budge the cam barrell! I have the correct adjustable spanner with plastic jaw protectors. I tried heating the grouphead up to see if that would loosen things but no joy!

I have observed that because the protafiller part of the grouphead slightly overlaps the large inner nut on the barrell, it is not possible to fit the jaws dead square on, so the grip is not 100%

Please help?

Thanks


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Remove the drip tray and approach the nut from the bottom, this will give you a square on application.

Have the portafilter in place and hold on to it, this will stabilise and prevent undue twisting of the group.

Have you thought about keeping the nut cool with ice cubes wrapped in cloths while warming up the group. This should keep the nut from expanding with the heat fractionally. Might be just enough to loosen it.

In desperation a long reach socket could be used but it might mark the nut.

Ian


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Eyedee said:


> Remove the drip tray and approach the nut from the bottom, this will give you a square on application.
> 
> Have the portafilter in place and hold on to it, this will stabilise and prevent undue twisting of the group.
> 
> ...


Tried this but unfortunately it simply won't budge! Would a 26mm open ended spanner work or possible a 26mm socket wrench like this one: http://www.powertoolsuk.co.uk/draper-76495-deep-socket-26mm-x-1-2in.html


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

A 26 mm deep drive impact socket has flats rather than hex points


----------

